# [Résolu] [Grub] Error 15 > Pas de boot possible

## Renault

Bonjour,

et oui c'est encore moi.   :Embarassed:   Désoler de vous dérangez mais dès que je fais emerge-websync ou emerge portage la connexion affiche des erreurs comme quoi il trouve aps les noms de domaines blablabla ... Je fais ping -C 3 www.yahoo.com et j'ai le droit que le domaine www.yahoo.com est inconnu ...   :Shocked: 

Résultat, je ne peux pas continuer, la configuration réseaux fonctionait jusque là, je sais pas quoi faire, les astuces de configuration automatiques ne fonctionnent pas (alors qu'au début ça fonctionnait). Et a doc n'en aprle aps et personne a eu le problème.

De part ailleurs, vous savez environ où j'en suis de l'installation (au début   :Laughing:  ) et je n'ai pas /etc/src/linux en suivant toutes les recommendations et la doc, j'ai aps la berlue, je n'ai aps fait 2 grandes bêtises en si peu de temps quand même ? Merci de m'éclairer.

Et désoler du dérangement, après mes recherches infructieuses, je n'est que vous comme soutient (quelle émotion).   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by Renault on Sat Dec 30, 2006 7:43 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## geekounet

T'aurai pas oublié de copier le /etc/resolv.conf dans le chroot ?

----------

## Renault

Oh non, toujours pour une baviole je me fais avoir, ça m'apprendra à bosser si tard.

Je t'en remercie, c'était une erreur bête et stupide, j'aurais dû faire plus attention.

Ceci dit j'ai toujrous pas /usr/src/linux : no such file or directory ....   :Crying or Very sad: 

Si quelqu'un a une idée, elle serait le bienvenue, merci d'avance.Last edited by Renault on Fri Dec 29, 2006 11:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

tu as fait un emerge gentoo-sources?Last edited by KageBunshinNoGentoo on Fri Dec 29, 2006 2:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

 *KageBunshinNoGentoo wrote:*   

> Salut tu chercherais pas /usr/src/linux plutôt?
> 
> tu as fait un emerge gentoo-sources?

 

C'est ca quoi  :Very Happy:   cquoi ce topic  :Very Happy: 

[lecture message 50%=> end]...

oops

je sors   :Arrow: 

----------

## OuinPis

et quand tu fais ton "emerge gentoo-sources" vérifie de bien avoir l'option symlink dans ta variable USE, sinon il ne créra pas le lien symbolique /usr/src/linux vers ton répertoir /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-r6...

Si tu as oublié l'option symlink, au pire un petit coup de "ln -s ..." ferra l'affaire

----------

## Temet

Perso je le fais toujours à la main le lien symbolique  :Wink: 

C'est parce que de nouvelles sources sont dispos que je vais forcément compiler le noyau, donc bon, j'aime autant faire le lien quand je me décide à patcher et compiler un kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## nykos

et pour faire le lien à la main :

```
cd /usr/src

ln -s linux-2.6.XX-gentooXX linux
```

à faire en root et remplacer les XX par les bonnes valeurs (suivant le noyau que vous voulez utiliser)

pour voir les différents noyaux dispo, un simple ls /usr/src fera l'affaire  :Wink: 

----------

## OuinPis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Perso je le fais toujours à la main le lien symbolique 
> 
> C'est parce que de nouvelles sources sont dispos que je vais forcément compiler le noyau, donc bon, j'aime autant faire le lien quand je me décide à patcher et compiler un kernel 

 

Je fais pareil, mais avec les nouveaux on sait jamais  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour le premier noyau que tu installes, tu n'es pas obligé de faire le lien ou de mettre le use symlink, il le fait automatiquement.

----------

## d2_racing

Pour le lien symbolique, j'ai toujours utilisé la commande suivante :

#ln -sfn /usr/src/linux-version /usr/src/linux

----------

## papedre

pour le lien, si on ne veux pas mettre les mains dans le camboui, on peux aussi utiliser la fonction 'eselect'

----------

## idodesuke

oui d'ailleur je le sais depuis peu:

pour voir ceux dispo:

ls -l /usr/src

pour sélectionner

eselect kernel set linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r5/

pour vérifier

ls -l /usr/src

----------

## loopx

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> oui d'ailleur je le sais depuis peu:
> 
> pour voir ceux dispo:
> 
> ls -l /usr/src
> ...

 

Oh, intéressant ca  :Smile: 

Ils vont tout mettre dans l'outil eselect, c'est cool  :Smile: 

Au fait, ce serait pas résolu maintenant ??????

----------

## Renault

Si c'est finit, j'ai enfin réussi cette étape.

Ceci dit, lors du lancement de Grub j'ai error 15 : file not found.

J'ai pourtant bien suivit la doc (tard avec des yeux shooté je pense pour avoir ça   :Rolling Eyes:  ) résultat je ne peux booter.  :Sad: 

Kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r6

Rien à faire, une solution (à aprt une réinstallation, j'en doute mais qui sait).

Merci d'avance et désoler du dérangement.

----------

## GaMeS

au niveau de ton grub.conf ça donne quoi ?

tu dois pas pointé vers ton kernel compilé.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Rien à faire, une solution (à aprt une réinstallation, j'en doute mais qui sait). 
> 
> 

 

on réinstall jamais comme ça :] on est pas chez Ubuntu ici...

==> [ ]

----------

## Renault

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3

Alors docteur, est-ce grave ?   :Embarassed: 

Désoler du dérangement, j'espère que ce n'est pas trop grave, échouer si près du but.

Dis aps de mal d'Ubuntu, sinon je te tape avec Fedora.   :Razz: 

----------

## GaMeS

ton /boot est sur ton / ou tu as fais une partition à part ? envois un df pour voir

tu es sure de ton root(hd0,0) ?

(Fedore core version 5 DVDs j'espère...)

----------

## Renault

Oui je suis sûr de mon root.

J'ai fait comme la doc, donc pas à part ... J'ai aps le souvenir d'avoir fait un mount /boot ...

Il est tard, j'ai peur de tout confondre dans mes explications.   :Confused: 

Non, plus de DVDs   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## GaMeS

heu tu peux me faire un topo de tes partitions avec df ?

Et sinon là en gros ton Grub ne trouves pas ton kernel erreur de frappe ?

----------

## Renault

Je le mets où le df au faite ?

Car bon là j'ai aucune idée.    :Confused: 

désoler de vous déranger sûrement pour une bêtise.

----------

## GaMeS

le df c'est une commande pour voir tes partitions montées.

ton /boot est sur une partition externe à ta racine ?

----------

## Renault

Ma question était où je peux taper le fameux df ?

Normalement ce n'est aps une partition séparée ...

----------

## GaMeS

ouch df ça se tape dans une console  :Smile: 

et "Normalement ce n'est pas une partition séparée" ça veux dire quoi ? ta /boot est sur ton / ou pas  :Smile: 

----------

## Renault

Je boot sur quoi pour avoir la console, là est la question car je ne peux booter sur mon Gentoo Linux.

Ma phrase veut dire que /boot est dans / .

----------

## Tuxicomane

Ben tu peux toujours booter sur le live-cd et te chrooter (pas croûter hein ^^) après   :Smile: 

Attends !

Tu dis que /boot est sur la même partition que le reste de / ?

Mais pourquoi ce root (hd0,0) puis root=/dev/sda3 dans ton grub.conf ??

----------

## GaMeS

Pour rebooté sur ta Gentoo toute caline il vas falloir ce qu'on appelle "chrooté" le système.

Donc redémarre sur un livecd minimal, ensuite tu monte ta partition /dev/sdXX sur /mnt/gentoo

puis tu monte ta /dev/sdXX qui te sert de /boot dans /mnt/boot

tu montes /proc et /dev 

un petit peu de chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

et voila le travail tu es sur ton système.

je te renvois au handbook pour plus d'explication. Handbook Entrer dans le nouvel environnement

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais pourquoi ce root (hd0,0) puis root=/dev/sda3 dans ton grub.conf ??
> 
> 

 

+1 j'avais même pas fais gaffe, essaye plutot root (hd0,2)

sda1 <=> (hd0,0)

sda2 <=> (hd0,1)

sdb1 <=> (hd1,0)

sdb2 <=> (hd1,1)

(Moi c'était fun, ma carte mère détectait mon dur d'une différente façon dans mon bios et sous Gentoo ... j'ai mis du temps à m'en rendre compte ...)

----------

## Renault

Je rapelle que j'ai VMware, je n'ai pas utilisé de live-cd.

Je savais bien que je m'embrouillé dans mes explications, je retourne à la doc pour éviter de dire des bêtises plus grosses que moi.

le root(hd0,2) ne fait rien pour l'instant, je vais graver un CD et j'essaye ta solution (en espérant que ça fonctionne).Last edited by Renault on Sat Dec 30, 2006 12:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GaMeS

Ben quoi sous VMWARE tu as une fonction pour booté sur un Cd non ?

----------

## Renault

Oui, mais ça m'oblige à en graver un !   :Laughing: 

Aller, courage, j'y suis presqueuh.

----------

## GaMeS

Aucunement ... tu peut directement mettre l'iso dans ton lecteur y a une option sous VMWARE pour faire ça  :Smile:  regarde dans les options.

----------

## Tuxicomane

Euh mais non ! Il me semble bien que tu peux indiquer le chemin d'une image iso !

En plus l'iso du minimal cd de gentoo doit faire 66 Mo il me semble   :Smile: 

----------

## Renault

54M pour être exacte.

Pas grave, je l'ai gravé, au moins je pourrais le donner à mon père.   :Razz: 

Je vous donne des nouvelles d'ici peu, et merci ...

----------

## Renault

Bizarre, il veut rien monté.

mount /dev/sda3

mount : can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab

Pourtant c'est bien ce que tu demandais, ou alors je suis fatigué et débile et je ne capte rien à la vie (faîtes un don pour qu'on m'interne si besoin est).

----------

## Tuxicomane

un mount --help t'aidera ptêt ?   :Razz: 

Faut que tu indique le type de fs   :Smile: 

genre 

```
mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/bidule
```

Edit : en fait j'ai un peu dit de la merde quand même, t'avais simplement à indiquer le point de montage normalement   :Laughing: Last edited by Tuxicomane on Sat Dec 30, 2006 1:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Renault

Merci dieu tuxicomane, toi qui affronte la nuit sans difficulté notoire.

La prochaine fois je penserais à installer Gentoo en pleine journée.   :Rolling Eyes: 

donc boot n'est donc aps dans une aprtition à part, je confirme.  :Wink: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> toi qui affronte la nuit sans difficulté notoire. 

 

Non c'est exceptionnel ce soir, pourtant pas bu de café   :Laughing: 

----------

## ryo-san

 *Renault wrote:*   

> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Pour nous aider un peu , il faudrait mettre des infos pertinentes stp, le /etc/fstab par exemple et le resultat de 

```
fdisk -l /dev/sda ou fdisk -l /dev/hda
```

Si tu as a bien suivi la doc , ca ne peut etre le cas MAIS si vraiment tu n'as qu'une patition alors la bonne commande est

```
title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-version root=/dev/sda1
```

ou

```
title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-version root=/dev/hda1
```

----------

## Renault

Bon j'ai fait un screen de l'état des partitions, je crois vous avoir dit une bêtise, si c'est le cas je suis désolé.

J'ai beau recompilé le noyau blablabla rien ne change /mnt/gentoo/boot n'existe pas je mets bzImage dans /boot ...

http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture1qr8.png

Des idées, suggestions ?

Merci d'avance.  :Wink: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Ah oui donc ton /boot est bel et bien sur une partition séparée, sda1 en l'occurence.

Je comprend rien alors ton grub.conf aurait dû marcher..

T'as regardé le lien que je t'ai filé en MP tout à l'heure ?

Par contre qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "/mnt/gentoo/boot n'existe pas je mets bzImage dans /boot ... " ?

----------

## Renault

C'est bien ce que je pensais, je disais une grosse bêtise, promis j'arrête de me coucher si tard.   :Razz: 

Sinon, à un moment dans la doc ils mettent cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /mnt/gentoo/boot mais ce dernier n'existe pas je suis obligé de mettre dans /boot directement ...

C'est ça que je voulais dire si tu as compris, oui j'ai lu et testé le lien que tu m'as passé, mais rien, la recompilation ne change rien, il existe bien le lien etc. Je comprends pas là ...

----------

## Tuxicomane

Ah ils mettent ça ??   :Shocked: 

Oui oui faut le copier dans /boot, /mnt/gentoo/boot c'est la même partition mais vu d'en dehors du chroot !

Donc c'est normal que dans le chroot elle n'existe pas.

Maintenant la commande que tu tapes c'est ça ?

```
cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot
```

Parce que cette commande copie bien un kernel dans /boot, mais un kernel appelé bzImage, donc dont le nom ne correspond pas à celui donné dans le grub.conf..

----------

## Renault

J'ai réussi à le booter !

Bon avec un kernel panic (ça sent la recompilation), en tout cas merci, j'ai repris tout en arrière, j'ai supprimé le grub.conf pour le refaire, j'ai renommé bzImage et j'ai vérifié l'existance du noyau etc.

Bon maintenant je n'ai qu'à recompiler ce noyau de malheur, mais merci infiniment.   :Cool: 

Désoler du dérangement ... J'aurais pu y penser tout seul ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Bah non c'est pas grave !

C'est un accouchement difficile mais une fois que tu aura réussi à arriver au login tu pourra souffler   :Razz: 

----------

